# Sony Vaio Screen Resolution Issues



## Jimtron26 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all,

First time post and hope you can help me!

I have a Sony Vaio VPCEB1E0E laptop with an Intel HD Graphics (Core i3) graphics card running Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit SP1.

The problem I am having is when I connect the Sony Vaio to an Optima projector via either direct VGA cable or Trulink Wireless Adaptor and attempt to duplicate the screens on the two devices. The resolutions available to me are minimal, I can only select either 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768. This results in the screen being rather 'squashed' on the Vaio. I cannot find any way of providing a better screen resolution to both devices simultaneously. 

I believe I have determined the reason for the problem, the only common screen resolutions shared between the laptop monitor, projector (VGA) or projector (TruLink) are those two mentioned above, which makes sense. If the screen is set to show on one device only, many more resolutions are available. 

I have tried:
1. Updating/ uninstalling/ reinstalling drivers - no effect
2. Adding 'custom' resolutions, eg 1280 x 800, via the Intel Graphics & Media Control Panel - it rejects them with an "invalid value" error.
3. Extracting the DTDs and trying to add new ones to the Registry using a DTD Calculator programme - I think it is adding them to wrong place as they still aren't selectable and I'm never happy messing in the Registry
4. Checked the AMI BIOS on the laptop for Video settings however, these seem to be "hidden" by the manufacturer with no way of revealing them.

Has anyone any ideas how I can sort this problem? It's very frustrating and I would happily walk away from it as a bad job and make do, thing is, my boss is adamant it 'used to work fine' however I cannot see how this is possible unless Windows updates or something else has broken it!

Please let me know if more information is required.

Many thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the projector 1024x768? If so, then from my memory I think that you can't run higher resolutions on the other monitor then that. Like if one monitor is 1024x768 and the other one is 1366x768, then the lower resolution will be used because that the other screen can't display the larger resolution. You'll just have to deal with the smaller resolution on the VAIO.


----------



## Jimtron26 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Alvarion, thank you for the reply.

When using one of the screens, these are the resolutions available:

Laptop with nothing connected allows:
800 x 600, 1024 x 768, 1280 x 768, 1360 x 768 and 1366 x 768

When connected to the Trulink Wireless Adaptor and the screen is set to projector only (as opposed to duplicate screen), the following resolutions are available:

800 x 600, 832 x 624, 1024 x 768, 1152 x 864, 1152 x 870, 1280 x 720, 1280 x 800, 1280 x 1024, 1400 x 1050 and 1600 x 1200.

When connected to the Optoma projector using direct VGA cable, removing the TruLink Adaptor from the equation, and screen set to projector only, the following resolutions are available:

800 x 600, 1024 x 768, 1280 x 768, 1280 x 800 1280 x 1024, 1360 x 768, 1366 x 768, 1400 x 1050, 1400 x 900 and 1600 x 1200.

As you can see, both the TruLink and the Optima support a high number of resolutions which go past those the laptop itself supports. The only common ones between the laptop and Optima/ TruLink are 800 x 600 and 1024 x 768. 

My thoughts were that the key to sorting this would be 'force' the laptop to support one of the higher resolutions in line with the Trulink eg. 1280 x 800 etc but I cannot, for the life of me, find how to make this so!

Many thanks


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

You got me stumped there, I would say weak GPU? But before you do anything, I would say that wait for a more experienced member of the forum to reply to this topic as they are more knowledged about this then me.


----------



## Jimtron26 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello? Does anyone have any ideas with regards to this issue? Thanks


----------

